# Invictus Film - SA Rugby



## rugbyseed (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Rugby Fans

Have you heard about the new movie Invictus about the 1995 Rugby World Cup Final?

There has been a Facebook group set up where you can tag yourself in a pic of the final. Were you there? Re-live the memories of this monumental day.


Thanks

Rugby Fan Ash


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

rugbyseed said:


> Hi Rugby Fans
> 
> Have you heard about the new movie Invictus about the 1995 Rugby World Cup Final?
> 
> ...


Hi ,
It seems this movie is to be released early next year.
But thanks for informing. Looking forward to watching it.

t mash
Computer and engineering jobs UK


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I watched it.
From my own experiences of the power struggles at the time ,its fairly accurate regarding Madiba's actions.
It has relevance for Saffa's but I doubt its going to make much of a splash.


----------

